# Reel Service lever drag.



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey

I purchased one of these on the weekend when I was looking to replace my TLD combo that got taxed from me at the noosa leg of the stealth summer series



I normally give my reels a service before use and I followed the LD20 guide off alan tanis website. I used inox mx6 on the single drag washer and lubed up every bearing as the factory lubrication on reels these days

is piss poor. Most bearings had say 30 percent full of grease hardly packed at all.

I decided to run the inox mx6 grease in the spool bearings as the sideplates are a little bit open and probably susceptible to a bit of slow water ingress

most guides / recommendations just said to put a drop or two of oil on the spool bearings and be done with it.

My question is, I can tell it is no freespool champion with the grease in the spool bearings, does anybody just run oil on the bearings in say a harsh environment such as paddling or do you think grease is the way to go?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I only use oil on the bearings, grease just gums everything up.
If they are good bearings, with regular maintenance they should last a long time, if not replace them.
I use Cals drag grease on the drag washers after I replace them with carbontex ( if they haven't already) and use rocket fuel oil.
http://www.therocketreelcompany.com/en/ ... icant.html


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I just want to report after using the mx6 grease in the spool bearings it still free spools perfect and is very controlable / no overruns but obviously if I was high speed jigging I might put some oil in for a quicker drop.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

cjbfisher said:


> How did you go about packing the grease into the bearing? I wasn't confident of getting enough grease in so I just oiled mine.


I removed the shields as per this thread.

http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=660.0

Its a very informative site, I used a hook tool/spike and pryed them out. I only left the outer shields on the bearings that are in the handle/main gear.

If you saw how little grease were in the bearings without even fishing the reel once it is definitely worth doing. The reel feels smoother than factory now.

I would not advise using a tacky grease in the spool bearings however.

Just need to hookup to a fish see if I like the inox mx6 grease on the drag washer, If it goes good I will probably do all my reels as its cheap $30ish for 450g compared to $30 an ounce for cals grease.


----------

